# Howdy



## Cadwallon (Oct 4, 2010)

Figured I'd drop in and greet ya'll. I currently train with the Kwanmukan in their form of Karate and Jujutsu, I got started with that via Akron-U and decided to go beyond what was offered through the school and to actually train at a Kwanmukan Dojo. I've done the Karate portion since April of 2010 and am enjoying it, I started the Jujutsu about 4 weeks ago and am loving it, quite a bit more than the Karate, Jujutsu just seems more comfortable to me. 

Martial Arts runs in the family a bit, my maternal uncles and great uncle were trained in the Kwan Ying Do system, my great uncle being a personal student of the late Feeman Ong, I am considering training with them in the future, but right now I'm sticking with the Kwanmukan. 

I'm hoping to take part in some interesting discussions here.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 4, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 5, 2010)

welcome to MT.
hope your enjoying your studies in the martial arts


----------



## Drac (Oct 6, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome....


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Oct 6, 2010)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Cadwallon (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the greetings! I'm definitely enjoying my studies, especially the Jujutsu. Had a good practice last night, learned the hard way what happens when you give up your back to the Shihan.


----------

